# What Flea / Tick Meds do you use?



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

As I get ready to add another member to my little fur family, I am wondering what flea meds everyone uses and what ones have the best results. I have searched the forum here and its a bit of everywhere each on its own thread for the specific brand. Please take a second to answer. If you choose other comment with what. 

I currently use K9 Advantix II with good results but considering changing to comfortis.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

We were told by our vet when we moved to switch to Revolution because of the tick situation here. I can't really say if it's better than Frontline because we just didn't have the ticks in Pgh like we do here nor was I out in the woods as much as I am here, but he does come home with considerably less ticks than his other SAR buddies still alive/attached.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Diesel and Lace said:


> As I get ready to add another member to my little fur family, I am wondering what flea meds everyone uses and what ones have the best results. I have searched the forum here and its a bit of everywhere each on its own thread for the specific brand. Please take a second to answer. If you choose other comment with what.
> 
> I currently use K9 Advantix II with good results but considering changing to comfortis.


If you add your location/general area it could help people give you appropriate suggestions, especially for what takes care of your region's ticks.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

The joyus question of where we live... My friends tell me we move more than people in the witness protection program haha! Right now and for the next 1.5 months Fort Meade Maryland. Then we are going back home to our little farmette in the woods of Eastern Ohio.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I use Neem oil for ticks and fleas cos it works and is none toxic and is cheap as chips. I can put on any time and not worry about the dogs licking it or getting a reaction to it as it is totally safe to consume.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

MadLab said:


> I use Neem oil for ticks and fleas cos it works and is none toxic and is cheap as chips. I can put on any time and not worry about the dogs licking it or getting a reaction to it as it is totally safe to consume.


I am all for holistic and natural ways to do things. Tell me more, are you using it like a topical? As a spray? I want to know more! I am super surprised my very close native american friend who makes tinctures for me for other issues such as Cushings has not told me about this! I am very excited please please tell me more.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Shaolin said:


> We were told by our vet when we moved to switch to Revolution because of the tick situation here. I can't really say if it's better than Frontline because we just didn't have the ticks in Pgh like we do here nor was I out in the woods as much as I am here, but he does come home with considerably less ticks than his other SAR buddies still alive/attached.


Another Pittsburgh Native located here in this Raven filled State! :wild:

I will try Revolution since I am here in the old Line state for now, until I move back outside of Pgh in Ohio


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I switched from frontline to comfortis when it stopped working and I got fleas in my house. Now I use trifexis so I get the heartworm protection at the same time. I don't use a tick preventative. I have honestly never found a tick on either of my dogs.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Are there any recommendations for Washington? Trifexis is pretty pricey :/ and I remember a thread on hear mentioning Sprintime's Bug Off for dogs as a natural preventative.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Frontline, which my vet recommends. When we had a bad flea problem in our home, I tried several other solutions and nothing really worked, not sure how we finally got rid of them, except perhaps the seasons changed and they just died out or something. Seems like Frontline works as well as anything else and when it doesn't, nothing else does either.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I voted Frontline I tried the natural approach but it didn't work for me (neem spray, Springtime garlic).


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

We use Trifexis


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used to use Revolution, but haven't used anything for about 3 or 4 years now. No fleas, and I pulled one tick off a dog one time in 12 years -- just not worth pouring poison into the dog every month for something that ain't happening. 

But if I do see a flea on anyone, I will be hitting all of them with either Revolution or Advantage Multi and probably do it two or three months running.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I could use just Neem spray or some other natural medicine. My boy is allergic to flea bites and I use Advantix on him. My girl doesn't tolerate Advantix so I have to give her Advantage and she seems to do well on it. I wonder what all the "other" votes were.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the "other" were natural uses


----------



## lucille (Dec 13, 2012)

vectra 3d seems to work well. I am in northern virginia and ticks and lyme disease are prevalent.


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

I use Comfortis. We have really bad fleas here in W. Tennessee. I tried to switch to the new Frontline topical and DH complained so we are back on Comfortis. In a month or so I may switch to Trifexis because it is cheaper than buying both Comfortis and Heartguard every month. Ive only found two ticks so far this year, Im not totally worried about it though as they arent as seemingly prevalent as fleas and heartworms.

LO


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Trifexis (which uses Comfortis). We have really bad fleas here, so I take no chances.... strong flea meds, and we use it year around. FL is not forgiving when it comes to bugs.


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

+1 more for Trifexis


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

Trifexis

Go Steelers!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

i have been using trifexis for about 4 months now


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

The advent of easy to use spot-on products has made flea and tick prevention convenient for many pet owners. Certain ticks can carry dangerous diseases so we’ve all become extra careful with our prevention routine.

As a veterinarian, I’ve been taught that the majority of these products are harmless and safe, but evidence now shows that both the ‘active’ and some ‘inactive’ ingredients in the spot- on preparations have been linked to serious health effects both in laboratory animals and in pets.

The Washington-based Center for Public Integrity (CPI), a nonprofit investigative news organization, and the National Resources Defense Council, an environmental advocacy group, have both published reports about the safety of prescription and over-the-counter flea and tick treatments.
... 
*FIPRONIL*
Dr. Dobozy of the *EPA’s Pesticide Division* has found that the active ingredient (fipronil)* in Frontline* *remains in a pet’s system with the potential for nervous system and thyroid toxicity. Tests on laboratory animals resulted in thyroid cancer and altered thyroid hormones, liver and kidney toxicity, reduced fertility and convulsions*. Frontline’s web site creates the impression that the product stays in the oil glands of the skin. But Dr. Dobozy’s study showed that, in fact, it does enter the body and the organ systems.

*IMIDACLOPRID*
*Advantage *contains the active ingredient Imidacloprid. In laboratory studies Imidacoprid has been found to *increase cholesterol levels in dogs, cause thyroid lesions, create liver toxicity, and has the potential for damaging the liver, heart, lungs, spleen, adrenals, brain, and gonads.* As a *neurotoxin, it can cause incoordination along with labored breathing and muscle weakness*. When this drug was tested after its introduction in 1994, researchers found an increase in the frequency of birth defects when it was tested on rats, mice and dogs. In the Journal of Pesticide Reform, author Caroline Cox exposes thyroid lesions as a result of exposure...


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I use Vectra, get it from my vet. Works like a charm


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would definitely be interested in other more natural and safe options. Can you please tell us what you recommend?



GatorBytes said:


> The advent of easy to use spot-on products has made flea and tick prevention convenient for many pet owners. Certain ticks can carry dangerous diseases so we’ve all become extra careful with our prevention routine.
> 
> As a veterinarian, I’ve been taught that the majority of these products are harmless and safe, but evidence now shows that both the ‘active’ and some ‘inactive’ ingredients in the spot- on preparations have been linked to serious health effects both in laboratory animals and in pets.
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GatorBytes said:


> The advent of easy to use spot-on products has made flea and tick prevention convenient for many pet owners. Certain ticks can carry dangerous diseases so we’ve all become extra careful with our prevention routine.
> 
> As a veterinarian, I’ve been taught that the majority of these products are harmless and safe, but evidence now shows that both the ‘active’ and some ‘inactive’ ingredients in the spot- on preparations have been linked to serious health effects both in laboratory animals and in pets.
> 
> ...


In moments like these, I just want to go home, and keep all my dogs at home, and guard my outer fences. 

Our last incident with fleas was when my parents had fleas on Pippy. They went to the drug store and got some spot on product. After applying it to the dog, the cat got seriously ill, and she passed a few months later. That was about eight years ago. I was getting my flea stuff from the vet and paying big money for it. I thought it was safe, even for puppies over six weeks. Well, it said it was safe. But, it is an insecticide that we put into our dogs' blood streams. 

We like to think that these products were tested up and down and inside out before they would be offered for sale, and embraced by veterinarians. 

I think that maybe they are safe to use periodically if the dog has an infestation, but month after month after month, and year after year. I think maybe their testing really did not address the constant use that we as good pet owners have subjected our dogs to. Even back then, I was going every six weeks rather than once a month, and still, now I will treat only if there is an infestation.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

selzer said:


> In moments like these, I just want to go home, and keep all my dogs at home, and guard my outer fences.
> 
> Our last incident with fleas was when my parents had fleas on Pippy. They went to the drug store and got some spot on product. After applying it to the dog, the cat got seriously ill, and she passed a few months later. That was about eight years ago. I was getting my flea stuff from the vet and paying big money for it. I thought it was safe, even for puppies over six weeks. Well, it said it was safe. But, it is an insecticide that we put into our dogs' blood streams.
> 
> ...


And yet they keep scripting it to seizure dogs


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I must admit, my parents had a seizure dog. I stopped the flea-treatments for him. The vet would have been perfectly happy to continue prescribing them. 

The dog was on drugs, so his seizure were pretty well controlled, though we checked his liver bloodwork regularly. My dad used weed killer near his area and he had three seizures the next day after letting him out in the morning. I told him it might have been the weed-killer. My dad asked the vet and they poo-poo'd it. 

Then probably a year or more later, his very next set of siezures was when the vet gave him Parvo/distemper 5-way, rabies, and lepto vaccines all at once. three days worth of cluster seizures. THEN my parents told me he would never get vaccines again, and then my dad agreed he would never use that roundup weed killer again. The vet acted like it wasn't the vaccines, she just said, "yeah, that will happen." My dad asked her before she gave him the vaccines, about the siezures, and why the lepto. But people are definitely going to trust their vet over their daughter.


----------



## zoom241 (May 20, 2013)

k9 Advantix or Frontline is what we use


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I just recently moved to a place with an acre, has woods around the back and side. There were alot of outside cats there before, some still around. Well the place has FLEAS!!!!!! Never really had an issue before now. I have put DE outside, cedar chips, inside have used a citronella spray and a powder. I got Vectra 3-D from my vet and we are on month two. I am still seeing a few fleas on Harley. I think the only bedroom with carpet has them also. This weekend was thinking of setting off a fogger or two in the house. Might try the nemotodes for outsides. Any other suggestions? I HATE FLEAS!!!!!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I use K9 Advantix II. I'm not super consistent about it, as I am with the Heartguard. Summer mainly, because it's pretty buggy where we live now. I skipped it all winter, actually just gave a first doe this year this month, but haven't seen a single flea/tick on any of my dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So many of us have commented about using garlic, shame it was not an option. I also use nematodes on the ground and DE around the house.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Currently using Capstar on an as-needed basis for fleas and spraying us with repellent when out in the woods followed by a brushing. I do still find ticks sometimes in the oddest places so am considering using a preventic collar prior to and for a few hours after our woodland jaunts.
Nematodes around shrubbery and last year boric acid powder in the house.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We've been using Vectra 3D for flea/tick and Interceptor for heartworm since we adopted Joey almost two years ago. Have had no problems.

This month will be the first time we're using Sentinel along with the Vectra 3D. Hopefully Joey will tolerate it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bug Off Garlic for ticks and NEEM spray/shampoo for fleas on the dog, DE for the house, nematodes for the yard (if necessary).


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I use garlic and apple cider vinegar in Kyleigh's food, and I use a natural insect / tick repellent (spray) when we go out ... 

Never had to worry about fleas (knock on wood), but she had 4 ticks in two days before I got the natural repellent ... since I've been using it, haven't seen a tick on her ... 

I used Revolution on my first dog and the liquid burnt her skin / fur ... no chemicals for my animals!


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Advantix. I live in NC. So far so good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> The advent of easy to use spot-on products has made flea and tick prevention convenient for many pet owners. Certain ticks can carry dangerous diseases so we’ve all become extra careful with our prevention routine.
> 
> As a veterinarian, I’ve been taught that the majority of these products are harmless and safe, but evidence now shows that both the ‘active’ and some ‘inactive’ ingredients in the spot- on preparations have been linked to serious health effects both in laboratory animals and in pets.
> 
> ...


Your a vet?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

kiya said:


> Your a vet?


...NO, sorry, that was quoted from a link and now I see I forgot the link - gotta do some digging for that quote - urgh


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

For the first time ever we have had a flea problem here at home.

Working as a vet tech in general practice, I used to explain to folks day in and out about the flea life cycle.

I started with Frontline, did longer than 3 months to see if it just needed to break the flea life cycle, and we did our needed vaccuming, treating the home, etc... The yard can't be treated, it's wooded, etc...The 2 cats were also treated.

5 months- still fleas, and a few of my dogs developing the typical flea allergy symptoms. So we just switched to Comfortis for Everyone!! Luckily the dermatologist that rents part of our hospital during the week sells it for super cheap to us LOL.
Haven't found a single flea since, and they were Very easy to find prior.
I gave it to 7 german shepherds and 2 shih tzus. No one vomited or had any side effects except my shih tzu who threw up his food 2 hours later. Not a big deal and by then it was absorbed.
The only thing I don't like is that it doesn't do ticks, but that's ok. I groom them weekly, and they get thoroughly checked over. I don't know that I would want to give them a pill that does it all anyway. I am not opposed to chemicals, but I do usually hesitate. Not using Comfortis was not an option though, we were NOT having fleas.


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been using Alzoo (all natural) since it warmed up here in PA. We are having a crazy bad tick season, but I have only found two ticks so far this year. No fleas. Reading the warning label on the Vectra scared me enough that I would not put it on my pup because it would get on my child...then why would I want it on my puppy?!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

TriFexis for us. If we find any ticks we will start using one of the monthly liquids then. We live in the Florida sand and fleas can get out of hand super quick, so we do preventative flea and worm treatment with the heart worm meds. SO far no fleas here since we bought the place in 99. The first season I bombed the yard with roundup and 7 dust and eliminated as much of the breeding places as I could. Every couple of years I go around the slab of the house and put down diatomaceous earth and Seven dust mixed together. Been lucky so far.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I am using VetGaurd Plus, it was very inexpensive but seems to work well. Several dogs my dog plays with have had fleas bad this year, and Hugo has been to there houses and played with them quite a bit. We have 5 acres, so e of it tall grass/weeds, we go for hikes in the woods all the time, no fleas or ticks this year.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I use Trifexis but add on advantix for tick prevention. There is a new flea/tick collar called Seresto I may try later. Frontline is awful these days(in my area). I see a lot of fleas with frontline users at the veterinary hospital I work at.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Aug 25, 2013)

I use frontline with no problems

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

We switched to K9 Advantix from Frontline, no regrets.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

I tried the K9Advantix last month-mainly due to getting 2 tubes for a good deal-plus, I wanted to try it and honestly, I don't think it worked as well as the Frontline plus and I plan to go back to it once I use the other tube of K9Advantix this month on the dogs.

In the warmer months I treat everything for both fleas and ticks since I live on a farm-Lots of deer and other wildlife come to visit, leaving gifts.....lol.....
I treat the main yard, our main hiking trail and I treat the house, sofa, chairs...etc....remove all the bedding and wash it-then spay with a topical flea/tick product-I use a carpet powder product every month in high flea/tick season too-I can't use the bomb type products in my house due to all the aquariums I keep. 
We get ticks really bad in my location and I mean bad....especially the tiny seed ticks-millions will cover your arms/legs in a second-On my white GSD puppy-they really show up-it looks like a brown spot of dirt at first-then they take off...millions all over him, me and in the house/yard if I don't treat correctly....

Since I have over 20 cats (_all spayed/neutered_) most are semi-wild, however, most will come in the house on occasion to visit...So, I have to flea/tick treat them too-otherwise you can't get ahead of them and end up with an infestation-gotta stop it before it starts....lol......

This might be why I like Frontline plus so much.....I buy the X-large dog Frontline plus and dose it down for the cats-This was recommended to me by my cat only vet that has helped me with some of my feral cats-Otherwise I couldn't afford to treat the cats and that would make it hard to keep the flea/tick problem under control.....Whew.....still wish I could find that cheaper than what I do.....at least I only need to treat the cats every 3 months off season and monthly in season.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Comfortis and trifexis are great products but do not have tick prevention in them. Works great for fleas in our area. Advantix is fantastic too. There is also a new flea and tick collar out as well called Seresto. It's waterproof and meant to last 8 months. Perfectly safe. The FDA didn't have have to put any warnings on it. As far as the revolution goes it's a great product as well but best for cats. If you read the fine print it isn't labeled to prevent parasite in dogs and only is labeled for 1 type of tick. If it were me I would do either Seresto or advantix for flea and tick combine with trifexis for fleas, heart worm, roundworm , hookworm and whipworms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

I havent used anything *topical* for fleas on either of my dogs or my cat in over 2 months. I do keep Advantage on hand for the cat and have frontline and k9 advantix for the dogs. I will say that Angel takes HFT EZ Bones which have Lufenuron in them (flea sterilizer) but right now thats the only flea stuff i have used on my pets in the last few months. I think the last time i applied k9 advantix or frontline to the dogs was 3-4 months ago. I did put out DE in our yard to take care of the fleas there and have no problems with fleas at all.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I voted other. I've never used anything other than bug off garlic.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I do not use anything on my dog. I have used DE inside and out with great results.


----------

